# Schauspielerin Mareike Carrière (59) ist tot



## floyd (18 März 2014)

Schauspielerin Mareike Carrière (59) ist tot


Am Ende hatte sie keine Chance gegen den Krebs.

Mareike Carrière (59) ist tot. Wie BILD erfuhr, verlor die beliebte Schauspielerin („Großstadtrevier“) in der Nacht von Sonntag auf Montag den Kampf gegen die tückische Krankheit.

Noch 2013 stand sie mit Simone Thomalla (48) für die ZDF-Reihe „Frühling“ vor der Kamera. Nach BILD-Informationen soll Mareike Carrière, jüngere Schwester von Mathieu Carrière (63), bereits 2012 an Krebs erkrankt sein. Sie kämpfte mit Chemotherapien und Operationen gegen die Krankheit. Ein Kampf, den sie jetzt verloren hat.

Zuletzt wurde Mareike Carrière an der Berliner Charité und in der Kasseler Onkologie behandelt. Sie starb zu Hause im Kreis ihrer Familie.
Vergrößern Großstadtrevier Mareike Carrière mit Arthur Brauss im „Großstadtrevier“
Foto: dpa picture-alliance


----------



## vivodus (18 März 2014)

Das ist furchtbar traurig.


----------



## Chamser81 (18 März 2014)

Ich habe sie in der Serie "Großstadtrevier" gern gesehen. 

R.I.P


----------



## DER SCHWERE (18 März 2014)

Habe sie immer sehr gesehen, 1986 wurde Mareike Carrière die erste Streifenpolizistin im deutschen Fernsehen.



R.I.P

​


----------



## Johnny59 (18 März 2014)

Sehr traurig. Eine sehr charmante Frau ist viel zu früh verstorben!


----------



## MetalFan (18 März 2014)

Mir ist sie in meiner Kindheit regelmäßig am Vorabend im "Großstadtrevier" und in "Praxis Bülowbogen" "begegnet". 
Später nochmals in "Was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht!"

Traurig - R.I.P.


----------



## Brian (18 März 2014)

Eine tolle Frau und Schauspielerin die mir besonders als Polizistin Ellen Wegener im Großstadtrevier gefallen hat,habe die Staffeln der Serie mit ihr auf DVD,möge sie in Frieden ruhen...


----------



## Weltenbummler (19 März 2014)

Mareike war eine bezaubernde Traumfrau .Schade, das solche Menschen so früh gehen müssen.


----------



## stuftuf (19 März 2014)

Möge sie in Frieden ruhen!


----------

